# The Arrow....



## Harry Dresden

will be joined by ....The Atom in season 3.....personally i think he should be with the Flash...but hey thats just me.....

Brandon Routh Joins Arrow as The Atom! - SuperHeroHype


----------



## JoeB131

I don't know.  They started the series out with the concept that they would be a "realistic" comic book show like the Nolan Batman series.  No Superpowers, aliens, stuff like that.  

They pretty quickly threw that out the window.


----------



## Harry Dresden

JoeB131 said:


> I don't know.  They started the series out with the concept that they would be a "realistic" comic book show like the Nolan Batman series.  No Superpowers, aliens, stuff like that.
> 
> They pretty quickly threw that out the window.



Joe when they started Greg Berlanti said they would probably be looking for other heros to drop by...i dont know where you got that.....that was one of the things that the Comic-Con fans were enthused about.....they blew that concept with Smallville but were going to rectify it with Arrow.....my only gripe about this is the Atom used to team up with the Flash....i dont know if things changed in the 80's on up...but i dont remember him teaming up with GH.....


----------



## Abishai100

*Quail Compass*

"Arrow" (CW) is great, and the Green Arrow (DC Comics) is really great, since he's resurrected archery in popular culture which has died since the waning demand for Robin Hood stories.

There are just so many superhero shows out there now, almost as much as there are fast food joints.

I wish comic books got more respect from this sudden explosion of TV/film superhero stuff.

Harley Quinn made an appearance on "Arrow" (CW), and I'd like to see a show about Gambit (Marvel Comics).





Gambit comics - Wikipedia the free encyclopedia


----------



## Harry Dresden

Abishai100 said:


> *Quail Compass*
> 
> "Arrow" (CW) is great, and the Green Arrow (DC Comics) is really great, since he's resurrected archery in popular culture which has died since the waning demand for Robin Hood stories.
> 
> There are just so many superhero shows out there now, almost as much as there are fast food joints.
> 
> I wish comic books got more respect from this sudden explosion of TV/film superhero stuff.
> 
> Harley Quinn made an appearance on "Arrow" (CW), and I'd like to see a show about Gambit (Marvel Comics).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gambit comics - Wikipedia the free encyclopedia
> 
> 
> View attachment 31435


that little hat always seemed kinda gayish....plus would it actually stay on his head?....


----------



## pinqy

Abishai100 said:


> *Quail Compass*
> 
> "Arrow" (CW) is great, and the Green Arrow (DC Comics) is really great, since he's resurrected archery in popular culture which has died since the waning demand for Robin Hood stories.
> 
> There are just so many superhero shows out there now, almost as much as there are fast food joints.
> 
> I wish comic books got more respect from this sudden explosion of TV/film superhero stuff.


Oh, the box office receipts of Iron Man, Avengers, and Guardians of the Galaxy have given a lot of respect to superhero shows.

This fall season on TV, we have:
ABC: Agents of S.H.I.E.L.D and Agent Carter (Winter hiatus for AoS)
CW: Arrow, The Flash
FOX: Gotham
NBC: Constantine.

And next year, on netflix....Daredevil, Luke Cage, Iron Fist, and Jessica Jones...to combine as the Defenders.


----------



## Abishai100

*Ra's al Ghul: Character Combing*


The fact that *"Arrow" (The CW)* presented the super-villain Ra's al Ghul in an elaborate storyline suggests that the writers of the show are committed to creating intricately layered storyboards to match the comic book magic fans are seeking.

Ra's al Ghul is an eerie eco-terrorist who bathes in a mysterious rejuvenating mystical body of water called the Lazarus Pit.  He is usually a nemesis of Batman (DC Comics), though it is fruitful to pit him against the Green Arrow (DC Comics).

Ra's creates a brooding atmosphere (either in Oliver Queen's Starling City or Bruce Wayne's Gotham City) in which we can imagine the likes of Count Vertigo, the Penguin, Poison Ivy, and Cupid rising to power to create general havoc.

If we want to re-cast Green Arrow (DC Comics) as America's [super-fantastic fictional] version of Robin Hood (the real-life English super-archer who stole from the rich and valiantly gave to the poor and became a timeless folk hero), then we can appreciate how the appearance of Ra's al Ghul on *"Arrow" (The CW)* establishes this special CW program as a handsome 'conversational art symbol' or beacon.








Robin Hood (2010 Film)

Ra's al Ghul (Batman Wikia)


----------



## Abishai100

*Adversary Abacus*

Is Green Arrow (DC Comics) a fancification of the English folk hero super-archer Robin Hood, a man who stole from the rich and gave to the poor?

This modern society does after all, refract the populism marketing of institutions such as Citizen's Bank.

Maybe Arrow can take on the ominous Harlot of Babylon (described in the Bible) given a comic book re-orientation (DC Comics did that in the creation of the character Lucifer Morningstar, modeled after Lucifer or Satan the Christianity Devil).

Maybe the scriptural harlot can be a mad female scientist with specially designed metallic spiraling under-support to enable her to move around and whip like an electric-eel and seem like a voodoo mermaid.





Lucifer Morningstar (DC Comics)


----------



## TheOldSchool

Daredevil on Netflix is better.  Too much mushy crap in Arrow.


----------



## Harry Dresden

Abishai100 said:


> *Adversary Abacus*
> 
> Is Green Arrow (DC Comics) a fancification of the English folk hero super-archer Robin Hood, a man who stole from the rich and gave to the poor?
> 
> This modern society does after all, refract the populism marketing of institutions such as Citizen's Bank.
> 
> Maybe Arrow can take on the ominous Harlot of Babylon (described in the Bible) given a comic book re-orientation (DC Comics did that in the creation of the character Lucifer Morningstar, modeled after Lucifer or Satan the Christianity Devil).
> 
> Maybe the scriptural harlot can be a mad female scientist with specially designed metallic spiraling under-support to enable her to move around and whip like an electric-eel and seem like a voodoo mermaid.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucifer Morningstar (DC Comics)
> 
> View attachment 41149 View attachment 41152 View attachment 41151


he was based on the Green Archer.....with lots of Batman similarities thrown in......


----------



## Harry Dresden

TheOldSchool said:


> Daredevil on Netflix is better.  Too much mushy crap in Arrow.


mushy crap?....


----------



## TheOldSchool

Harry Dresden said:


> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> 
> Daredevil on Netflix is better.  Too much mushy crap in Arrow.
> 
> 
> 
> mushy crap?....
Click to expand...

Lol love and relationships!  Me want action!!!


----------



## Harry Dresden

TheOldSchool said:


> Harry Dresden said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> 
> Daredevil on Netflix is better.  Too much mushy crap in Arrow.
> 
> 
> 
> mushy crap?....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Lol love and relationships!  Me want action!!!
Click to expand...

i hear ya OS....but they say that the hero's have lives too....


----------



## longknife

I watch it but am not that thrilled by a hero who spends all his time having flashbacks and screwing everything up.


----------



## Harry Dresden

longknife said:


> I watch it but am not that thrilled by a hero who spends all his time having flashbacks and screwing everything up.


i can understand the first season flashbacks.....but now they are getting annoying,and they are not needed anymore....


----------



## mdk

I don't mind Arrow but I am really enjoying The Flash and Daredevil right now. I got a S.T.A.R. Labs t-shirt for a b-day gift last month. lol.


----------



## Harry Dresden

mdk said:


> I don't mind Arrow but I am really enjoying The Flash and Daredevil right now. I got a S.T.A.R. Labs t-shirt for a b-day gift last month. lol.


now they are going to have to find another wealthy scientist to run and fund the place....my guess will be Ray Palmer......maybe they can straighten up his origin....


----------



## Politico

Harry Dresden said:


> Abishai100 said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Adversary Abacus*
> 
> Is Green Arrow (DC Comics) a fancification of the English folk hero super-archer Robin Hood, a man who stole from the rich and gave to the poor?
> 
> This modern society does after all, refract the populism marketing of institutions such as Citizen's Bank.
> 
> Maybe Arrow can take on the ominous Harlot of Babylon (described in the Bible) given a comic book re-orientation (DC Comics did that in the creation of the character Lucifer Morningstar, modeled after Lucifer or Satan the Christianity Devil).
> 
> Maybe the scriptural harlot can be a mad female scientist with specially designed metallic spiraling under-support to enable her to move around and whip like an electric-eel and seem like a voodoo mermaid.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucifer Morningstar (DC Comics)
> 
> View attachment 41149 View attachment 41152 View attachment 41151
> 
> 
> 
> he was based on the Green Archer.....with lots of Batman similarities thrown in......
Click to expand...

 Shame the Millennial writers did such a bad job with the series. Fortunately most of the viewers are Millennials who can't recognize quality.


----------



## JoeB131

Harry Dresden said:


> longknife said:
> 
> 
> 
> I watch it but am not that thrilled by a hero who spends all his time having flashbacks and screwing everything up.
> 
> 
> 
> i can understand the first season flashbacks.....but now they are getting annoying,and they are not needed anymore....
Click to expand...


If they make it to a season 6, are they going to do flashbacks to Season 1?


----------



## Harry Dresden

Politico said:


> Harry Dresden said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Abishai100 said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Adversary Abacus*
> 
> Is Green Arrow (DC Comics) a fancification of the English folk hero super-archer Robin Hood, a man who stole from the rich and gave to the poor?
> 
> This modern society does after all, refract the populism marketing of institutions such as Citizen's Bank.
> 
> Maybe Arrow can take on the ominous Harlot of Babylon (described in the Bible) given a comic book re-orientation (DC Comics did that in the creation of the character Lucifer Morningstar, modeled after Lucifer or Satan the Christianity Devil).
> 
> Maybe the scriptural harlot can be a mad female scientist with specially designed metallic spiraling under-support to enable her to move around and whip like an electric-eel and seem like a voodoo mermaid.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucifer Morningstar (DC Comics)
> 
> View attachment 41149 View attachment 41152 View attachment 41151
> 
> 
> 
> he was based on the Green Archer.....with lots of Batman similarities thrown in......
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Shame the Millennial writers did such a bad job with the series. Fortunately most of the viewers are Millennials who can't recognize quality.
Click to expand...

maybe because the older fuckers have retired or died....was it that hard to figure out?....


----------



## pinqy

Abishai100 said:


> (DC Comics did that in the creation of the character Lucifer Morningstar, modeled after Lucifer or Satan the Christianity Devil).


Lucifer will be a mid-season replacement on Fox:

Lucifer Latest Buzz  with trailer.


----------



## Montrovant

mdk said:


> I don't mind Arrow but I am really enjoying The Flash and Daredevil right now. I got a S.T.A.R. Labs t-shirt for a b-day gift last month. lol.



Daredevil was great.  The Flash, though, I find more problematic than Arrow.  Arrow and Flash both suffer from being on the CW, but Flash is more annoying a character.  The show is a near constant parade of excuses and poorly written plot lines explaining (or not) why Barry Allen can't simply beat all of his enemies by moving and perceiving things at his incredible speed.


----------



## Harry Dresden

Montrovant said:


> mdk said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't mind Arrow but I am really enjoying The Flash and Daredevil right now. I got a S.T.A.R. Labs t-shirt for a b-day gift last month. lol.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Daredevil was great.  The Flash, though, I find more problematic than Arrow.  Arrow and Flash both suffer from being on the CW, but Flash is more annoying a character.  The show is a near constant parade of excuses and poorly written plot lines explaining (or not) why Barry Allen can't simply beat all of his enemies by moving and perceiving things at his incredible speed.
Click to expand...

Montro i know what you mean,but if the Flash wrapped up everything with no problems it would be a pretty boring show....even in the comics the guy had setbacks.....i mean shit,Superman should never have a problem wrapping things up as powerful as he is....but hey at least these shows of today are no where near as bad as the ones from the early days,and at least they are putting them on,and when they are handled by people who have actually read a comic,they are usually pretty decent....


----------



## Montrovant

Harry Dresden said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mdk said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't mind Arrow but I am really enjoying The Flash and Daredevil right now. I got a S.T.A.R. Labs t-shirt for a b-day gift last month. lol.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Daredevil was great.  The Flash, though, I find more problematic than Arrow.  Arrow and Flash both suffer from being on the CW, but Flash is more annoying a character.  The show is a near constant parade of excuses and poorly written plot lines explaining (or not) why Barry Allen can't simply beat all of his enemies by moving and perceiving things at his incredible speed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Montro i know what you mean,but if the Flash wrapped up everything with no problems it would be a pretty boring show....even in the comics the guy had setbacks.....i mean shit,Superman should never have a problem wrapping things up as powerful as he is....but hey at least these shows of today are no where near as bad as the ones from the early days,and at least they are putting them on,and when they are handled by people who have actually read a comic,they are usually pretty decent....
Click to expand...


You're right, I just find the Flash has more glaring problems than the other hero type comic shows on now.  Every episode there is at least one scene where I'm saying to myself, "Why doesn't he just move fast?!".  It's a problem with all speedster characters.  Unfortunately, I'm often unimpressed with the ways the writers of The Flash get around that.

I'm still watching the show, but it wouldn't take that much for me to drop it.

Oh, and both Supergirl and Legends of Tomorrow had awful trailers.  I'm not expecting to watch either of those shows for more than an episode or two.


----------



## Harry Dresden

Montrovant said:


> Harry Dresden said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mdk said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't mind Arrow but I am really enjoying The Flash and Daredevil right now. I got a S.T.A.R. Labs t-shirt for a b-day gift last month. lol.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Daredevil was great.  The Flash, though, I find more problematic than Arrow.  Arrow and Flash both suffer from being on the CW, but Flash is more annoying a character.  The show is a near constant parade of excuses and poorly written plot lines explaining (or not) why Barry Allen can't simply beat all of his enemies by moving and perceiving things at his incredible speed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Montro i know what you mean,but if the Flash wrapped up everything with no problems it would be a pretty boring show....even in the comics the guy had setbacks.....i mean shit,Superman should never have a problem wrapping things up as powerful as he is....but hey at least these shows of today are no where near as bad as the ones from the early days,and at least they are putting them on,and when they are handled by people who have actually read a comic,they are usually pretty decent....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You're right, I just find the Flash has more glaring problems than the other hero type comic shows on now.  Every episode there is at least one scene where I'm saying to myself, "Why doesn't he just move fast?!".  It's a problem with all speedster characters.  Unfortunately, I'm often unimpressed with the ways the writers of The Flash get around that.
> 
> I'm still watching the show, but it wouldn't take that much for me to drop it.
> 
> Oh, and both Supergirl and Legends of Tomorrow had awful trailers.  I'm not expecting to watch either of those shows for more than an episode or two.
Click to expand...

i just think they have so far, butchered the Atom.....and a horrible costume to boot....


----------



## Politico

Montrovant said:


> mdk said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't mind Arrow but I am really enjoying The Flash and Daredevil right now. I got a S.T.A.R. Labs t-shirt for a b-day gift last month. lol.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Daredevil was great.  The Flash, though, I find more problematic than Arrow.  Arrow and Flash both suffer from being on the CW, but Flash is more annoying a character.  The show is a near constant parade of excuses and poorly written plot lines explaining (or not) why Barry Allen can't simply beat all of his enemies by moving and perceiving things at his incredible speed.
Click to expand...

Thank you.


----------



## Kosh

I think that the Arrow season One was pretty good, got a little slow with the introduction of scarlet, really liked the island scenes. However, it looks like the made season One not expecting to be renewed.

The Flash Not impressed with. And I have not watched Daredevil as I still that horrid version with Ben Aflac in my head.

The Arrow seems to have a better writing the Flash. Then again I am guessing they need more money for special effects in flash.

The Atom? Not sure on a CW budget that can be pulled off, but we will see.


----------



## Montrovant

Kosh said:


> I think that the Arrow season One was pretty good, got a little slow with the introduction of scarlet, really liked the island scenes. However, it looks like the made season One not expecting to be renewed.
> 
> The Flash Not impressed with. And I have not watched Daredevil as I still that horrid version with Ben Aflac in my head.
> 
> The Arrow seems to have a better writing the Flash. Then again I am guessing they need more money for special effects in flash.
> 
> The Atom? Not sure on a CW budget that can be pulled off, but we will see.



If you get the chance to watch Daredevil you should.  Yes, the Affleck movie was garbage.  However, the show is excellent.  Far, far better than the other comic book hero shows on TV right now.


----------



## Kosh

Montrovant said:


> Kosh said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think that the Arrow season One was pretty good, got a little slow with the introduction of scarlet, really liked the island scenes. However, it looks like the made season One not expecting to be renewed.
> 
> The Flash Not impressed with. And I have not watched Daredevil as I still that horrid version with Ben Aflac in my head.
> 
> The Arrow seems to have a better writing the Flash. Then again I am guessing they need more money for special effects in flash.
> 
> The Atom? Not sure on a CW budget that can be pulled off, but we will see.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you get the chance to watch Daredevil you should.  Yes, the Affleck movie was garbage.  However, the show is excellent.  Far, far better than the other comic book hero shows on TV right now.
Click to expand...


Well I look into it soon as get a chance to cram all the episodes into one day...


----------



## Politico

Montrovant said:


> *If you get the chance to watch Daredevil you should. * Yes, the Affleck movie was garbage.  However, the show is excellent.  Far, far better than the other comic book hero shows on TV right now.


When I don't have to pay to see it I will definitely watch it.


----------



## Montrovant

Politico said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> *If you get the chance to watch Daredevil you should. * Yes, the Affleck movie was garbage.  However, the show is excellent.  Far, far better than the other comic book hero shows on TV right now.
> 
> 
> 
> When I don't have to pay to see it I will definitely watch it.
Click to expand...


Do you know anyone with Netflix?  See if they'll let you take over their TV for a few days.


----------



## Politico

Yes I know quite a few socialist Millennial occupiers who think it is ok for everyone to share their stolen TV feeds. What is your point?


----------



## Montrovant

Politico said:


> Yes I know quite a few socialist Millennial occupiers who think it is ok for everyone to share their stolen TV feeds. What is your point?



WTF?  Sometimes you seem willing to have a conversation, then the troll in you comes to the fore again.


----------



## Politico

I had the conversation. When it is free I will gladly watch it. Conversation over.​


----------



## Harry Dresden

Politico said:


> I had the conversation. When it is free I will gladly watch it. Conversation over.​


so you get all your TV from the rooftop antenna?.....


----------



## Montrovant

Politico said:


> I had the conversation. When it is free I will gladly watch it. Conversation over.​



You said you'd watch when you didn't have to pay.  I gave a suggestion for how to do that, by watching at the home of a friend who has Netflix.  You somehow equated that to 'stolen TV feeds'.

Like I said, back to trolling.


----------



## Politico

Is my friend going to pay for my gas?


----------



## Harry Dresden

Politico said:


> Is my friend going to pay for my gas?


geezus you must be a cheap mother fucker.....


----------



## Montrovant

Politico said:


> Is my friend going to pay for my gas?



Do you have a moral objection to borrowing someone's DVDs, too?


----------



## Politico

Montrovant said:


> Politico said:
> 
> 
> 
> Is my friend going to pay for my gas?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do you have a moral objection to borrowing someone's DVDs, too?
Click to expand...

Not as long as they give them back. The problem is Millennials don't think they should have to. Thank God I don't associate with those people.


----------



## Harry Dresden

Politico said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Politico said:
> 
> 
> 
> Is my friend going to pay for my gas?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do you have a moral objection to borrowing someone's DVDs, too?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not as long as they give them back. The problem is Millennials don't think they should have to. Thank God I don't associate with those people.
Click to expand...

if you dont associate with them....how do you know they dont give things back or dont think they should pay for anything?.....hey just askin....


----------



## Politico

Because they announce it to everyone they get the chance too along with their veganism.


----------



## Harry Dresden

Politico said:


> Because they announce it to everyone they get the chance too along with their veganism.


no shit?....so if one of them borrows something they tell you up front...."i aint bringing this thing back".....or when they are "buying" something,they try to get the proprietor to give it to them....fascinating......


----------



## Abishai100

*Archery Ads!*

Robin Hood was a real excellent archer, and archery makes us think imaginatively about aim and targeting.  I mean, a bow-and-arrow is more fancy and dashing than a simple gun.

If you think about all the interesting consumerism traffic in Hong Kong or the intricate branching of Apple computers across the globe today in key markets or the distribution of GPS navigation systems for cars, you can see how aim/targeting is so 'symbolic' in modern times.  Hey, it's probably why that department-grocery super-store chain Target is named what it is.

Well, with all that 'real world' hoopla said, I'd like to see an "Arrow" (The CW) billboard on the L.A. freeway or at a baseball stadium.

I want Green Arrow (DC Comics) to make archery as exciting to today's youth as laser-tag or paintball.


----------



## Goddess_Ashtara

Daredevil and Arrow were both way more epic than I thought they were going to be... especially Arrow.  Malcolm Merlyn actually reminded me of my own father in many ways.​


----------



## Montrovant

Goddess_Ashtara said:


> Daredevil and Arrow were both way more epic than I thought they were going to be... especially Arrow.  Malcolm Merlyn actually reminded me of my own father in many ways.​



Really, Arrow more than Daredevil?  I thought Daredevil was a far better show.


----------



## Harry Dresden

Montrovant said:


> Goddess_Ashtara said:
> 
> 
> 
> Daredevil and Arrow were both way more epic than I thought they were going to be... especially Arrow.  Malcolm Merlyn actually reminded me of my own father in many ways.​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Really, Arrow more than Daredevil?  I thought Daredevil was a far better show.
Click to expand...

arrow and flash have to break away from the CW thingy....


----------



## Montrovant

Harry Dresden said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Goddess_Ashtara said:
> 
> 
> 
> Daredevil and Arrow were both way more epic than I thought they were going to be... especially Arrow.  Malcolm Merlyn actually reminded me of my own father in many ways.​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Really, Arrow more than Daredevil?  I thought Daredevil was a far better show.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> arrow and flash have to break away from the CW thingy....
Click to expand...


I don't think that's going to happen.


----------



## Harry Dresden

Montrovant said:


> Harry Dresden said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Goddess_Ashtara said:
> 
> 
> 
> Daredevil and Arrow were both way more epic than I thought they were going to be... especially Arrow.  Malcolm Merlyn actually reminded me of my own father in many ways.​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Really, Arrow more than Daredevil?  I thought Daredevil was a far better show.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> arrow and flash have to break away from the CW thingy....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't think that's going to happen.
Click to expand...

when the Netflix shows start getting all the accolades we will see....


----------



## Montrovant

Harry Dresden said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Harry Dresden said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Goddess_Ashtara said:
> 
> 
> 
> Daredevil and Arrow were both way more epic than I thought they were going to be... especially Arrow.  Malcolm Merlyn actually reminded me of my own father in many ways.​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Really, Arrow more than Daredevil?  I thought Daredevil was a far better show.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> arrow and flash have to break away from the CW thingy....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't think that's going to happen.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> when the Netflix shows start getting all the accolades we will see....
Click to expand...


The CW has their target audience and they know the type of shows they want to make.  Whatever the genre, they seem to go for a similar style.


----------



## Abishai100

*The Right Rivalry?*

I think Arrow gives nice martyrdom for the Flash, since the latter's speed-fluency complements Arrow's sharp-shooting skills, which are simply fun to watch on high-definition TV.

It's interesting to note the artistic genius associated with comics-adapted brand demand.


----------

